
Testing Epictetus's Doctrines in a Laboratory of Human Behavior (1993) [pdf] - jimsojim
http://media.hoover.org/sites/default/files/documents/978-0-8179-3692-1_1.pdf
======
leroy_masochist
This and many other great essays are included in _Thoughts of a Philosophical
Fighter Pilot_ [0] which would probably be my "pick one for a desert island"
book.

[0]: [http://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Philosophical-Fighter-
Pilot-R...](http://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Philosophical-Fighter-Pilot-
Reprint/dp/0817993924)

------
Luc
I read this a while ago, and while it's not a great work of literature (it
rambles here and there), I still recommend it if you're interested in
Stoicism.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hah! I also notice that some famous works are, oddly enough, rambling and
awkward. So much of Da Vinci's writing is petulant or boastful or both.

